# Advanced OP for Corners Method



## Thom S. (Nov 25, 2017)

So the reason I made this is because Corners for BLD is a rare Land. Most Top blindsolvers say that there isn' t a good advanced Method between OP and 3Style(Orozco is collecting some steam though) and this is domething I want to change.
You can call this an extension to OP, it is quite more efficient
Setup(~2 Moves), Y Perm(15 Moves), Setup Prime(~2 Moves) from Standard OP is 17-19 Moves while mine current Algorithm set is about 11-12 Moves per Target.
Disclaimer: If you know a different algorithm for a case just reply and I will add it in a coming PDF if it's not completely horrible.
Right now my own Algorithms aren't very Speed-optimized

I made a Corners only-Solve with the Targets
Ubl Dfl dFr Ufr Dbl dBr Ufl dBr
The amount of moves in OP are:
19 17 19 17 19 17 19 17 which adds to 144 moves
With my algorithms the moves are:
15 10 12 17 12 11 15 11 which adds up to 103 moves
So a 41 Moves difference which is pretty heavy if you can execute the Algorithms well

Ubr: U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L2 U L U2
Ufr: F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F'
Ufl: U2 R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' U
uFl: F U' F' U2 F B U' F' U B' U2
uFr: U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2 R , B' R2 F D' F D F2 R2 B U
dFr: R' U' R2 F R' B' D' R D F' R' B
dFl: F2 U' F' U2 F B U' F' U B' U2 F'
ufR: U L F2 R2 D R D' R F2 L' , F R2 B2 D B D' B R2 F' U
ubR: U2 L' U R' U' R L U2 R' U' R , R2 U' F R2 B' D B' D' B2 R2 F' R2
dbR: R2 U' F R2 B' D B' D' B2 R2 F' R2
dfR: R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R
uBr: U F2 L' U' L U' L' U' L F L' U' L U L F' L' F2 U'
dBl: U L2 U' L F2 R' D R' D' R2 F2 L U'
dBr: (y) F L2 B2 D' B' L2 F U' F2 (y') , (y') B R2 F2 D' F' D F' R2 B U' B2 (y) , R F' U' F R2 B' D B' D' B2 R
ufL: F2 R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R'F R F2
dfL: F L2 D' L' D L' F2 R U' R' F
dbL: U M' B2 R B U R B' R2 B2 R U' r'
DflU F2 R2 D R D' R F2 L' U L U'
Dfr: R U R' F2 L D' L D L2 F2 , R2 B2 D B D' B R2 F' U F , R U R' F2 L F L2 U L U' F
Dbr: U' R2 F R' B' D' R D F' R' B R' , U' R2 F2 D' F' D F' R2 B U' B' U
Dbl: U2 L U L' B2 R D' R D R2 B2 U2


----------



## rezaqorbani (Nov 26, 2017)

Thom S. said:


> Dfl: U F2 R2 D R D' R F2 F' U' U'


Dfl: U F2 R2 D R D' R F2 L' U L U'


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 26, 2017)

Thanks, changed it, sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## h2f (Nov 26, 2017)

Thom S. said:


> Standard OP is 17-19 Moves while mine current Algorithm set is about 11-12 Moves per Target.



It's intresting concept you gave and I was thinking why OP is so popular. The reason, I think, is obvious - it's simple and one can make it automatic very easy while in this case you need to learn 18 new algorithms which are not best at the moment. I think one must spent a lot of time to make it as automatic as OP while it would be better to spent it practicing some easy comms for corners. In fact, shorter is not equal to better. When you take a look at comms list of top blinders like Ishaan, Daniel Lin etc. you may notice that in many cases they prefer to make 2-4 moves setup which gives better case than solving it directly. 

I hope this post is not offensive - it is not my purpose.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 26, 2017)

Personally I think orozco would be easier than this for corners seeing how it’s pretty intuitive and low on movecount plus if you optimize it the algs are almost pure RUD.


----------



## DGraciaRubik (Nov 27, 2017)

Somewhere in the middle from OP to 3-Style is probably a method like U2, R2 or similar as you can easily introduce very basic comms.


----------



## Thom S. (Nov 27, 2017)

I knew that this Method is no revolutionary new thing but I want to clarify sonething
1. It's not meant to be used as a long-term method for uprising BLD solvers- just as a temporary speed-boost until you get to 3Style
2. 3Style takes quite some dedication to finish which is why people who don't tske BLD seriously stop at M2 or TuRBo/OP. In that case I think this would fit very well
3. R2 is not the best method to change to


----------



## obelisk477 (Nov 27, 2017)

Thom S. said:


> I knew that this Method is no revolutionary new thing but I want to clarify sonething
> 1. It's not meant to be used as a long-term method for uprising BLD solvers- just as a temporary speed-boost until you get to 3Style
> 2. 3Style takes quite some dedication to finish which is why people who don't tske BLD seriously stop at M2 or TuRBo/OP. In that case I think this would fit very well
> 3. R2 is not the best method to change to



Whille I agree that R2 is not the best, I actually think 'D2', or something like it, is a viable optopn.


----------



## Underwatercuber (Nov 27, 2017)

Thom S. said:


> I knew that this Method is no revolutionary new thing but I want to clarify sonething
> 1. It's not meant to be used as a long-term method for uprising BLD solvers- just as a temporary speed-boost until you get to 3Style
> 2. 3Style takes quite some dedication to finish which is why people who don't tske BLD seriously stop at M2 or TuRBo/OP. In that case I think this would fit very well
> 3. R2 is not the best method to change to


I don’t agree with 2. 3style doesn’t need much dedication only an understanding of commutators. Over the past three months I have learned over 100 3style corner comms but usually I will learn 36 comms in a single sitting. I have been pretty lax but I plan on learning the next 240 corner comms or so this month. It’s aftually pretty easy and doesn’t need tons of dedication.


----------



## h2f (Nov 27, 2017)

Thom S. said:


> 1. It's not meant to be used as a long-term method for uprising BLD solvers- just as a temporary speed-boost until you get to 3Style



My previous post is about this assumption. I dont think it gives speed-boost. I think wise usage of 3cycles would take a better result: like using A perms.


----------

